
The Facebook Android App Is Asking for Superuser Privileges - sooperb
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/the-facebook-android-app-is-asking-for-superuser-privileges-and-users-are-freaking-out/
======
ralusek
mbasic.facebook.com

Simple ui which allows use of Facebook messages, something that was removed
from the normal mobile web view.

I hadn't had Facebook on my phone for years because I hate their native apps.

------
x0ff
just disconnect. you waste your time.

------
egberts
Ummm, no.

